# WOW spielbar machen



## roroB4 (9. April 2009)

Nach all den Beitragen um...low FPS...High Ping...usw...


Ich hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt, alles runter also den PC Keimfrei formatiert.

Windows Vista und WOW und alles was man sonnst noch so braucht wieder neu gemacht.

Ich bin zum Schluss gekommen das wenn mann Windoof neu aufsetzt es von Haus aus schon so zugemüllt ist das es wieder gleich war als vor der Formatierung.

Ich hab mich mal um so Wunderdinger ala...TuneUp Utillitis....Tvista...usw.. auf die suche begeben.

Nur neu aufsetzen und gut is, is es doch nicht..

Das Zauberding bei mir war ...TuneUp Utillitis....einmal die ganze Kiste optimiert und ich kann super flüssig zocken...

FPS in Dala....so um die 70 (vorher..5-15)
Ping auf mienem Server....ca. 50-200 (vorher..jenseits der 1000)

MFG


----------



## neo1986 (9. April 2009)

genau das rate ich doch immer aber mir hoert ja keiner zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terakos (9. April 2009)

cool thx. werde ich ausprobieren


----------



## roroB4 (9. April 2009)

Ja irgendwie auch verständlich das keiner einfach so seinen Rechner formatiert.
Is ne A.... arbeit den wieder so hin zu bekommen wie er mal war.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich gleich mal die TuneUP Sachen versucht hätte, ware mir villeicht die Arbeit erspart geblieben


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2009)

Ja ich benutze auch TuneUp... 2008 - bin zufrieden damit.
Zudem benutze ich noch für's Defragmentieren O&O Defrag 8 Pro und für die Bereinigung CCleaner.


----------



## blaQmind (9. April 2009)

verwende das programm auch und bin sehr zufriedn mit der leistung^^ und durchs defragmentieren taucht auch das eine oder andere gb wieder auf xD


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

Aber man sollte auch bedenken dass man mit TuneUp seine Kiste sehr böse zerschießen kann..Nein ich spreche nicht aus Eigenerfahrung xD


----------



## HuntertheBest (9. April 2009)

mein rechner is mitlerweile auch nicht mehr der schnellste und leider versteh ich nicht so wirklich was vom fach-chinesisch wie fragmentieren und geschweige denn das ich alleine mein pc formatieren könnte. kann mir jmd vllt eine seite empfehlen auf der man sich das genau durchlesen kann?

Lg


----------



## Grimmzahn (9. April 2009)

Stattdessen kann auch jeder sein schwer verdientes (oder von Mama und Papa verdientes) Geld nehmen und auf mein Konto überweisen. Dann würde es wenigstens sinnvoll verwendet.


----------



## Alpax (9. April 2009)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> mein rechner is mitlerweile auch nicht mehr der schnellste und leider versteh ich nicht so wirklich was vom fach-chinesisch wie fragmentieren und geschweige denn das ich alleine mein pc formatieren könnte. kann mir jmd vllt eine seite empfehlen auf der man sich das genau durchlesen kann?
> 
> Lg



Fragmentiert heisst das der Jumpfer auf der Festplatte die Daten dort schreibt wo er gerade ist dadurch werden Datenfragmente auf der Festplatte verteilt und um eine Datei zu öffnen müssen diese Fragmente erst wieder zusammengebastelt werden .. beim Defragmentieren werden diese Teile zusammengelegt und die Festplatte quasi "sortiert" ... 

ok is jetzt vereinfacht ausgedrückt .. nicht flamen plz

und

deinen pc formatieren kannst net sondern die festplatte das bedeutet ein komplettes löschen aller Daten .. am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir vorab evtl. wichtige Daten extern sicherst .. dann schnappst du dir deine Windoof CD und bootest von ihr (beim Booten ENTF drücken damit du ins BIOS kommst und dort die Bootreihenfolge ändern) ... dann wie gesagt von CD booten .. alles weitere steht dann am Bildschirm .. glaub net das man das was falsch machen kann ^^

mfg


----------



## Technocrat (9. April 2009)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal um so Wunderdinger ala...TuneUp Utillitis....Tvista...usw.. auf die suche begeben.



Nun, die c't bescheinigt dem Teil völlige Wirkungsfreiheit, und wenn ich die Wahl hab, wem ich glauben soll... nun, ich weiß wer die c't Jungs bezahlt, aber wer bezahlt Dich?


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2009)

kleine Ergänzung ...

Wenn man glaubt, daß mit jedem Formatieren ("kompletten" Löschen) des Pcs der PC wieder 100% frei wird,
hat sich geirrt.
Man muss zwar alles neuinstallieren - doch die alten Daten sind dennoch alle noch auf der Platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaros (9. April 2009)

Also ich bin da ja eher dafür, VISTA dahin zu packen, wo es hingehört. (Ablage P^^)

Das braucht nen doppelt so guten Rechner wie XP zB, um WoW zu zocken.


----------



## Cupertino (9. April 2009)

Deshalb hab ich ein Macintosh!


----------



## blaQmind (9. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> kleine Ergänzung ...
> 
> Wenn man glaubt, daß mit jedem Formatieren ("kompletten" Löschen) des Pcs der PC wieder 100% frei wird,
> hat sich geirrt.
> ...


jap deshalb am besten vorm neu aufsetzen mit einem magnet die festplatte abziehn xD


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> Das braucht nen doppelt so guten Rechner wie XP zB, um WoW zu zocken.



Vista braucht nen doppelt so guten Rechner wie XP, um WoW zu zocken?
Was ist denn das für eine falsche ** Aussage - sry ...
Dem kannn ich 100% nicht zustimmen.


edit: Zu wirklichen 100% Löschen gibt es auch anderen Methoden.
Magneten können zudem andere dauerhafte Schäden an der Festplatte bewirken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaros (9. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vista braucht nen doppelt so guten rechner wie XP um WoW zu zocken?
> Was ist denn das für eine falsche ** Aussage - sry ...
> Dem kannn ich 100% nicht zustimmen.


Laut System,vorraussetzungen auffe Verpackung schon



Grushdak schrieb:


> edit: Zu wirklichen 100% Löschen gibt es auch anderen Methoden.
> Magneten können zudem andere dauerhafte Schäden an der Festplatte bewirken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I denk mal, dass das nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war, mit dem Magnet


----------



## Deroth73 (9. April 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> Also ich bin da ja eher dafür, VISTA dahin zu packen, wo es hingehört. (Ablage P^^)
> 
> Das braucht nen doppelt so guten Rechner wie XP zB, um WoW zu zocken.



Ja, und? 4GB RAM (kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt) nen 2 Kern Prozi (hat jeder neue Aldi Rechner minimum) und alles lüppt super mit Vista! Was ihr immer alle habt... 
Das selbe Gejammer gabs damals als XP neu auf dem Markt erschien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (9. April 2009)

----> WICHTIG!!!

ich empfehle ALLEN die Vista haben sich TUNE UP zu besorgen , wie oben beschrieben ist das Prog. der HAMMER1!!!! mehr kann man dazu einfach nicht sagen , da Vista immer sicherheitskopien usw. errichtet wird immer mehr Speicherplatz verballter , folge: aus 20 GB belegt werden mal zusätzlich 70GB oben draufhgehaun , bei 1TB Festplatte net sooo tragisch , trodzden ärgerlich da die inneren Platten der Festplatte belegt werden wird die Festplatte immer langsamer , das hochfahren dauert länger usw. Tune Up ehebt das alles durch eine Funktion die heißt:"Speicherplatz gewinnen" und "Tune up 1- Klick Wartung" dort werden probs usw behoben.

Fazit : BESORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elfelf1111


----------



## Scalieri (9. April 2009)

Man kann ja auch mal sich selber auf die Suche nach Optionen machen die das Visa verbieten aber nein sowas macht Arbeit: Kacke mit einem Schirmchen oben drauf bleibt Kacke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (9. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> kleine Ergänzung ...
> 
> Wenn man glaubt, daß mit jedem Formatieren ("kompletten" Löschen) des Pcs der PC wieder 100% frei wird,
> hat sich geirrt.
> ...




7xFormatieren und alles ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (10. April 2009)

Oha ich hätte nicht gedacht das Tune up so einen extremen Unterschied herbeiruft.
Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (10. April 2009)

Guter tipp für alle (ausser die die das ohnehin schon machn )

Beim formatieren, also löschen un neu aufsetzen vom OS die festplatten Partitionieren. gerade beifertig pc und bereits fertig installierten systemen, (wie von aldi etc^^) ist die platte nich partitioniert also man hat nur laufwerk c: als platte.

wie ihr partitioniert is egal aber man sollte Windowf eine partition schenken. macht auch ne menge aus da windows dann nich vom daten müll der anderen platten "bedrängt" wird

bsp : ich hab mit xp c: 20 gb D: 100 E:130 + ne externe für mukke etc

so muss kann man es sich sparen jedes ma die ganze platte zu defraggen weils in erste linie ums os geht, die andern platten müssn nich so oft(zumindest bei mir)

Lg


----------



## Khard (10. April 2009)

Ja.. nach einer Zeit ist halt alles zugemüllt.. beim Laptop kannst 2000euro raushauen der laggt i-wann =(

aber Top beitrag.. hilft bestimmt einigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Aber man sollte auch bedenken dass man mit TuneUp seine Kiste sehr böse zerschießen kann..Nein ich spreche nicht aus Eigenerfahrung xD


stimme dir voll zu! 
TuneUp in Verbindung mit Vista64 ist nicht das Beste. Für WinXp ist es Super! Aber Vista64 sollte man in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (10. April 2009)

Jo finde auch das es nen guter Tipp ist ^^

Ich hatte zwar nie Probleme mit WoW (also mit FpS) und wenn ich mal welche hatte dann wusste ich auch warum..

Bsp:
-an die 20 Addons aktiviert
-alle Grafikeinstellungen auf max
-Tausendwintersee (Massenschlachten ftw xD )

FpS= 0- gar keine...

Naja xD


----------



## LordKlobb (10. April 2009)

mh im mom hängen meine fps bei 50-60 in dala 30-40 un im 25er raid dann auch so wie dala eig...

schade nur das es normal das doppelte is...müsst jetz übers freie we ma entmüllen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2009)

Hab grad so ma bei Google gekuckt...is Tune up wirklich kostenpflichtig? -.-
Kann nix online kaufen net jeder hat ne Kreditkarte...na toll >.<


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2009)

/push nochmal pls :/


----------



## Anburak-G (10. April 2009)

Ja, TuneUp ist nicht schlecht...


----------



## goodi. (10. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> /push nochmal pls :/




Vollversion 2008 kostenlos: 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-T....htmlVolversion


----------



## Hugo2000 (10. April 2009)

Also durch TuneUp Utillitis kann ich keine Ordner mehr im Netzwerk freigeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2009)

goodi. schrieb:


> Vollversion 2008 kostenlos:
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-T....htmlVolversion




TuneUp Utilities 2008 ist bestimmt nicht kostenlos - nichtmal die noch erhältliche Version 2006!
Jedoch kann man es 30 Tage lang testen und sein System optimieren.
Selbst wenn man es danach dann deinstalliert hat - bleiben fast alle mit dem Programm vorgenommenen Veränderungen
und alle Optimierungen erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


Shurkien schrieb:


> 7xFormatieren und alles ist weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... und noch ein Blindgänger ...
Du kannst soviel formatieren, wie Du willst - nur der Index ist weg - Daten keine.

greetz


----------



## Exeone (10. April 2009)

Cool ich dachte immer das man seinen Rechner aufrüsten sollte wenn die spiele ruckeln, wie gut das es solche progs gibt

und btw ich hab mein Rechner schon ne ganze weile nicht formatiert und ich benutze vista und bei mir ruckelt nicht evtl solltet ihr nicht jeden mist auf euren Rechner installieren


----------



## DelSangre (10. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun, die c't bescheinigt dem Teil völlige Wirkungsfreiheit, und wenn ich die Wahl hab, wem ich glauben soll... nun, ich weiß wer die c't Jungs bezahlt, aber wer bezahlt Dich?



100% sign. TuneUp ist der totale Schrott, weil es lediglich auf die Windows Boardmittel zurückgreift. Das bedeutet, man erspart sich lediglich das einstellen von Hand aber haut sich dafür wieder mal ne Software auf die Kiste, die selbstverständich auch auch nach Hause telefoniert, um "anonyme Nutzungsstatisken" zu sammeln.

Ich empfehle, sich einfach mal ein gutes Buch über WIndows und seine Möglichkeiten zu besorgen und die Einstellungen selber vorzunehmen. Dauert zwar vielleicht ein wenig länger, aber dafür sitzt es dann auch.
Anschliessend einfach ein Backup anlegen und schon brauch man nie wieder was an seiner Kiste machen, ausser regelmässig warten natürlich.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (10. April 2009)

tuneup is aber auch schon eines der schlechteren pimp proggis^^


aber eins alleine reicht oft eh nicht aus... irgendeins is immer irgendwo nicht so... kleinlich


----------



## blaQmind (10. April 2009)

wenn du formatierst bleiben alle daten erhalten nur kannst du auf normalen weg nicht mehr darauf zugreifen
wenn du 100x nur formatierst werden die daten immer noch da sein
um die daten unkentlich zumachn empfehlen ich programme die die festplatte immer wieder mit neuem müll überschreibn bis der alte unkenntlich wird


----------



## Rabaz (10. April 2009)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Nach all den Beitragen um...low FPS...High Ping...usw...
> 
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt, alles runter also den PC Keimfrei formatiert.
> ...



Ich halte von dem ganzen tool-Firlefanz nix, ich glaube mit Masse wird man damit genau das bewirken, was man eigentlich mal bereinigen will: nämlich seinen Rechner zumüllen.

Und ein tool was mal eben die FPS und den ping verzehnfacht ? Was soll ich als nächstes glauben ? An den Osterhasen ?


----------



## Ayén (10. April 2009)

roroB4 schrieb:


> FPS in Dala....so um die 70 (vorher..5-15)



Will net pingelig sein aber soweit ich das mitbekommen habe zeigt der max 60fps ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (10. April 2009)

Nö, nur wenn du vsync anhast wird deine fps nicht deutlich höher gehen als die hz zahl deines bildschirms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehro (10. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ein Macintosh!



Du Nase. Die haben auch schon genug Bockmist gebaut. Bloß wenn es dort schiefgeht wird gern der Mantel des Schweigens ausgebreitet und es wird nicht gehört.
Außerdem ist da wo Apfel drauf ist schon lange IBM-Obst drin. Aber solange es Leute gibt die für die Schale zahlen...

Zum Thema: TuneUp macht wirklich bloß Schalter besser sichtbar die Windows schon von Haus aus hat. Naja und die tollen Cleaner sind auch bloß mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Spätestens wenn die Registry irreparabel beschädigt wurde nimmt man Abschied von solchen automatischen Löschprogrammen.


----------



## Fox Hino (10. April 2009)

Also ich hatte mit Vista Ultimate x64 nie Probs mit WoW. Latenz 9-39ms und immer über 60fps

Jetzt, da ich Windows 7 nutze sogar noch etwas besser. Latenz weiter 9-39ms (Kommt ka vom I-Netanbieter ;D T-Online VDSL 50) Und meine fps bewegen sich selbst in Hardcoreschlachten und allem drum und dran über 60fps

Habe nebenbei aber immer Mucke und zig Appz nebenbei laufen und meine Rechner greifen auch über das Netzwerk immerzu aufeinander zu.

Kann selbst auf meinem Mediacenter mit höchsten Einstellungen und Vista Ultimate x86 bei vergleichbaren Werten spielen und der ist nur 1/4 meines Hauptrechners ;D

AMD Phenom FX 9950 Black Edition
Kingston HyperX Ram 4 Gig Black Edition
Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 3870 X2 (1Gig Ram)
Xilence Netzteil 800 Watt
Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H Mainboard


mfg
Fox


----------



## Draco1985 (10. April 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich halte von dem ganzen tool-Firlefanz nix, ich glaube mit Masse wird man damit genau das bewirken, was man eigentlich mal bereinigen will: nämlich seinen Rechner zumüllen.
> 
> Und ein tool was mal eben die FPS und den ping verzehnfacht ? Was soll ich als nächstes glauben ? An den Osterhasen ?



Eben. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit TuneUp sehen auch ganz anders aus. Zwar ging nie wirklich was kaputt, aber die Leistung des Systems steigert sich auch nicht merkbar.

Letztendlich ist TuneUp nur ein Tool für PC-Unkundige, mit dem sie ein GUI haben um an Sachen rumzufummeln von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. Und von denen sie die Finger lassen würden, wenn sie alle Einstellungen selbst auch an der richtigen Stelle machen müssten. Die meisten Anwendungen dieser Art haben Benchmarks ja bereits als Luftnummern entlarvt.

Noch dazu ist TuneUp nichtmal gratis. Man zahlt also für Dinge, die man selbst auch umsonst hätte haben können.
Naja, ist ja nicht mein Geld, was da zum Fenster rausgeworfen wird...


----------



## roroB4 (10. April 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich halte von dem ganzen tool-Firlefanz nix, ich glaube mit Masse wird man damit genau das bewirken, was man eigentlich mal bereinigen will: nämlich seinen Rechner zumüllen.
> 
> Und ein tool was mal eben die FPS und den ping verzehnfacht ? Was soll ich als nächstes glauben ? An den Osterhasen ?



Ich sag ja nicht das die Tune Programme all das bewirkt haben, aber nach ner neu installation war ich immer noch nicht zufrieden und dacht das da mehr gehen müsste.

Diese Programme optimieren nur Windows und seine Einstellungen, I-net Connection usw...


Das is meine Meinung, andere haben andere.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Und zu dem User der meinte das ingame nur 60FPS  angezeigt werden.....mit PreformanceFU bekomm ich im Outland manchmal ca. 130 angezeigt


----------



## MoVedder (10. April 2009)

Scalieri schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch mal sich selber auf die Suche nach Optionen machen die das Visa verbieten aber nein sowas macht Arbeit: Kacke mit einem Schirmchen oben drauf bleibt Kacke...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest du mir ne Option evtl. dazu nennen? bitte^^


----------



## Draco1985 (10. April 2009)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Und zu dem User der meinte das ingame nur 60FPS  angezeigt werden.....mit PreformanceFU bekomm ich im Outland manchmal ca. 130 angezeigt



Ihr habt auch beide Recht. Nur dass ER VSync deaktiviert hat, was seine FPS auf die eingestellte Bildwiederholrate seines Monitors limitiert, und DU nicht.

Wenn ich bei mir VSync ausgeschaltet habe haben sich meine FPS auch in der Regel mal eben so verdoppelt, aber trotzdem fielen sie immer mal wieder unter die "magische" 30-FPS-Grenze.


----------



## Azuriel (10. April 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Fragmentiert heisst das der Jumpfer auf der Festplatte die Daten dort schreibt wo er gerade ist dadurch werden Datenfragmente auf der Festplatte verteilt und um eine Datei zu öffnen müssen diese Fragmente erst wieder zusammengebastelt werden .. beim Defragmentieren werden diese Teile zusammengelegt und die Festplatte quasi "sortiert" ...



der jumper macht das also .. hab ich ja wieder was gelernt *rolleyes*



Kurta schrieb:


> ----> WICHTIG!!!
> 
> ich empfehle ALLEN die Vista haben sich TUNE UP zu besorgen , wie oben beschrieben ist das Prog. der HAMMER1!!!! mehr kann man dazu einfach nicht sagen , da Vista immer sicherheitskopien usw. errichtet wird immer mehr Speicherplatz verballter , folge: aus 20 GB belegt werden mal zusätzlich 70GB oben draufhgehaun , bei 1TB Festplatte net sooo tragisch , trodzden ärgerlich da die inneren Platten der Festplatte belegt werden wird die Festplatte immer langsamer , das hochfahren dauert länger usw. Tune Up ehebt das alles durch eine Funktion die heißt:"Speicherplatz gewinnen" und "Tune up 1- Klick Wartung" dort werden probs usw behoben.
> 
> Fazit : BESORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elfelf1111



sicher, nur wenn dein system mal die backups brauch geht das geheule wieder los




LordKlobb schrieb:


> Guter tipp für alle (ausser die die das ohnehin schon machn )
> 
> Beim formatieren, also löschen un neu aufsetzen vom OS die festplatten Partitionieren. gerade beifertig pc und bereits fertig installierten systemen, (wie von aldi etc^^) ist die platte nich partitioniert also man hat nur laufwerk c: als platte.
> 
> ...



auch keine gute idee, meist sind versteckte daten zur wiederherstellung auf der platte, die durch das partitionieren verloren gehen. viel spaß wenn das system dann abschmiert und du ein restore versuchst.

@all: tuneUP ist käse, das bringt nur einen placebo effekt. man redet sich ein, dass das programm alles optimiert und schon läuft auf wundersame weise alles flüssiger *denkt man zumindest*. 
@selbsternannte experten: macht nur so weiter, ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt ^^


----------



## goodi. (10. April 2009)

@ Grushdak

Einfach mal auf Chip Seite nachlesen, es ist tatsächlich umsonst und eine Vollversion, aber anyway... ;-)

btw. kleiner Auszug aus derselbigen Seite:

Hinweis: Um "TuneUp Utilities 2008" als Vollversion nutzen zu können, müssen Sie einfach den im ZIP-Paket enthaltenen Registrierungs-Key eingeben.


----------



## Zafric (10. April 2009)

Herrlich zu lesen hier.

Ich hab aber auch noch Tipps:

Rally streifen aufs Gehäuse und 2 Ventilatoren daneben auf Volllast laufen lassen. Möglichst Tieferlegen, Spoiler, Schweller, halt das ganze Sportbodykit draufhauen und fette Felgen.  Also meiner ging danach ab wie sonstwas.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. April 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Herrlich zu lesen hier.
> 
> Ich hab aber auch noch Tipps:
> 
> Rally streifen aufs Gehäuse und 2 Ventilatoren daneben auf Volllast laufen lassen. Möglichst Tieferlegen, Spoiler, Schweller, halt das ganze Sportbodykit draufhauen und fette Felgen.  Also meiner ging danach ab wie sonstwas.



Und noch etwas: Rote Lackierung auf keinen Fall vergessen! Denn wie wir alle wissen: "Red 'unz go fasta!!!"


----------



## Azuriel (10. April 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Herrlich zu lesen hier.
> 
> Ich hab aber auch noch Tipps:
> 
> Rally streifen aufs Gehäuse und 2 Ventilatoren daneben auf Volllast laufen lassen. Möglichst Tieferlegen, Spoiler, Schweller, halt das ganze Sportbodykit draufhauen und fette Felgen.  Also meiner ging danach ab wie sonstwas.



nice, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. April 2009)

ich hab mal gemeldet. Ist eh nurnoch sinnloser Spam und nichtmehr wirklich aufs eigentliche Thema bezogen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema oder ich befördere euch aus dem Thema.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2009)

Back 2 Topic, sonst gibts Verwarnungen :>


----------

